# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Ski Belag und Kanten reparieren

## noox

Wir waren das letzte WE wieder 3 Tage Skifahren und diesmal habe ich meine Beläge und Kanten g'scheid malträtiert  :Frown:   Ist mir gar nicht so aufgefallen - aber beim Einpacken und späteren Inspizieren hat's schon heftig ausgesehen...

- Ein paar Löcher, zwei sind größer. Da dürfte der ganze Belag weg sein. Der Rand der Löcher ist erhöht
- tieferer Kratzer quer zur Fahrtrichtung. Auch Rand erhöht (der ist schon ein älter)
- Kanten sind an 3 ca. 4-5cm langen Stellen (mittlerer Bereich) ziemlich abgeschrägt und seitlich ist ein deutlicher Grat.

Ich muss gestehen, dass es mir beim Fahren gar nicht aufgefallen ist. Wir waren aber viel Off-Piste unterwegs.
Allgemein habe ich mir die letzten Skitage aber schon eingebildet, dass die Kanten nimmer so greifen, wie am Anfang (ist das Einbildung oder nach 13 Skitagen normal?) 

Was würdet ihr mir vorschlagen das zu reparieren bzw. reparieren zu lassen.  Ich schätze mal das Wichtigste ist den Grat wegschleifen/feilen und die Erhöhungen im Belag wegschneiden (mit was bzw. wie?)

Ansonst würd ich vermutlich die paar Tage heuer noch mit den Löchern fahren und dafür für die nächste Saison den Ski herrichten lassen. Drüberwachseln wird vermutlich Blödsinn sein, weil dann die Löcher verunreinigt sind. 

Belagsausbesserungsstift? Wobei mich das eh nicht wirklich freut zu machen.

Wo lässt man sich in Salzburg am besten an Ski herrichten. Ich hab die früher immer zum Eybl gebracht. Lois meinte aber, dass sei ihm da schon zweimal an Ski verschliffen haben...

----------


## fipu

Ich hab bei meinen Skis bei sowas mit einem Cutter (Messer) das überstehende Material abgeschnitten und den Belag wieder etwas geglättet. Dannach mit einem Ausbesserungsstift das Loch zugemacht. Ich habe so ein Stifft, welcher du mit dem Bügeleisen bearbeiten, bzw. schmelzen kannst. Dannach nochmals das überstehende Material abgeschnitten und die Latten neu gewachst. Und so sahen sie fast wieder wie neu aus.

Nur das mit den Kanten... Naja, das beste wäre wohl schon ein Service vom Fachmann. Mit den "Selber-Kantenschleifer" habe ich nie so gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich bin dazu wohl unfähig.

----------


## Cru Jones

Ich habe immer alle Service an meinem Board selbst gemacht und nehme an, dass das an den Skis nicht gross anders geht. Grate an den Kanten habe ich immer als erstes mit einem Schleifstein entfernt (die Feilen dankens). Dann den Belag mit Wachsentfernungsmittel gereinigt und mit Repairsticks aufgefüllt. Das Ganze mit der Karrosseriefeile eingeebnet, verschliffen und es sieht aus wie neu. Danach Kanten mit Feile und Winkel (die Kantenschleifgeräte mit eingebauter Feile taugen nichts, die sind nach 5 Mal schleifen stumpf) geschliffen und den Belag gewachst und viel Geld gespart.
Wenn die Löcher allerdigns bis auf den Kern gehen (so siehts auf den Fotos aus) kanns sein, dass das Material von den Repairsticks nicht hält, dann bleibt nur, den Belag auszustanzen und ein neues Stück einzusetzen.

----------


## JackTheRipper

> Wo lässt man sich in Salzburg am besten an Ski herrichten. Ich hab die früher immer zum Eybl gebracht. Lois meinte aber, dass sei ihm da schon zweimal an Ski verschliffen haben...



sers!

ich hab meine ski beim seidl in salzburg machen lassen(www.boardshop.at), der macht des echt gewissenhaft. ich habs vorher auch beim eybl gmacht und war nicht wirklich zufrieden. übrigens selbst ausbessern geht auch nicht schwer, hab meine ski selbst gemacht und schaut aus wie neu. nur einmal im jahr kommen meine ski in den shop für ein großes service.

link für skiservice (Manual downloaden): www.toko.ch/toko/manuals.asp?sid=2

----------


## noox

Also wenn mich das wirklich nur 43 Euro kostet, dann mach ich das sicher dort. Weil wenn ich mir jetzt selber das Material (Wachs hätte ich zwar) besorg, und dann 2h umscheiß, dann ist g'scheiter ich zahl 43 Euro...

----------


## DH-Rooky

wenn du kein Werkzeug für die Kanten hast kostet dich selber machen eh mehr als 43,-  :Wink: 
Allerding wären das einmalige Kosten

----------


## noox

Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: Verdienen die bei 43 Euro noch was? Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wie unserem Local-Bike-Shop-Besitzer von am Unternehmensberater von der Wirtschaftskammer vorgerechnet hat, dass jeder Bike-Service bei ihm a Verlust ist. 35 Euro ohne MWSt da darf er ja keine halbe Stunde brauchen. Material. Mit Maschinen geht's sicher schnell, aber dann musst damit die Maschinen finanzieren...

----------


## DH-Rooky

20min. mit da Maschine hätt ich geschätzt.Das einzige was Zeit braucht is Wachs einziehn lassen und Trockenzeit vom Kleber wennst ein neues Belagstück einsetzt, und des is ja keine Arbeitszeit.

----------


## Cru Jones

Wenn man einigermassen speditiv arbeitet, dann brauchts wohl keine 20 Min, wenn man nur einen Service ohne Reparaturen machen muss. Ich habe mal in einem Boardshop gearbeitet und Service gemacht. Abschleifen geht vielleicht eine Minute pro Brett, Kantenschleifen 3 Minuten (da sind Ski natürlich deutlich aufwändiger), danach kommt das Ding in den Toaster, also quasi kein Arbeitsauwand, Wachs abziehen vielleicht nochmals 3 Minuten, 1 Minute ausbürsten. Also etwa 10 Minuten Aufwand pro Brett, und zwei Ski sind sicher nicht der doppelte Aufwand von einem Brett.

----------


## DH-Rooky

43,- is da ja der Preis für Reperatur von gröberen Schäden plus Service

----------


## noox

Werd da morgen die Ski mal hinbringen. Momentan schaut's eh net nach Neunschnee aus  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Seidl (boardshop.at) macht nur Freeski und Boards. Dabei hab ich mir den Belag eh beim FreeSki-Fahren demoliert  :Wink:  Die machen Teile händisch und das geht sich net aus, wenn alle kommen. Hab's jetzt zum Gallbauer in Elixhausen gebracht. Kostet 32 für's große Service. Mal schauen, was die draus machen. 

PS: Wie ich da rausgefahren bin, ist vor mir a schwarzer A3 (Kennzeichenhalterung vom Reibersdorfer) mit Ranger-Aufkleber (gelb 30cm mittig oben) gefahren. Außerdem Kona und Marzocchi Aufkleber links in der Heckscheibe) Wer war des?

----------


## DH-Rooky

> Seidl (boardshop.at) macht nur Freeski und Boards


Was heißt des, wennst mit an Slalomski kommst schickt er di wieder weg oder wie?

----------


## noox

jo. Ist halt mehr a Insider-Shop.

----------


## DH-Rooky

Oiso bist du ka Insider  :Big Grin: 
Nächstes moi nimmst an Edding und schreibst groß FREERIDE auf dein Ski  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Poison :)

> Was heißt des, wennst mit an Slalomski kommst schickt er di wieder weg oder wie?


irgdnwei auch verstädnlich, verkaufen auch keine normalen/renn- ski!

haben nunmal nicht die werkstatt und zeit dafür jeden skifahrer zu bedienen  :Wink: 
sind nette kerle, aber halt nur im bereich snowboard/freesi vertreten

lg

----------


## JackTheRipper

sind voll nett dort! und des is ja auch der grund wieso ich meine ski dort hin bring, weil des service da noch mit hand gemacht wird! sorry noox, hab nicht gewusst dass die nur freeski nehmen!

der A3 mit dem ranger pickerl ghört zu 90% am grisch (nick)  ausn forum hier. der wohnt in der nähe von mir und fährt kona...

----------


## pAz

jop is grisch seiner  :Wink:

----------


## georg

WAAAAAAHHH!!!! Der arme Ski..  :Stick Out Tongue:  Du Skizerstörer, du!  :Wink: 

1. Kanten sind noch drauf, dh. das ganz ist halb so schlimm.
2. Der eybl ist ein Skizerstörer, wer seine Ski dorthinbringt kann sich gleich neue kaufen. Kenne niemanden von den guten Skifahrern (also Leute die ein Service beurteilen können) die mit denen zufrieden sind.
3. Das Schleifen und Wachseln dauert in der Maschine nichtmal 1min... nur für die, die Angst haben, dass die nix dran verdienen. Kosten für normales Kanten, Belagsstruktur schleifen und Wachseln sind 10-20EUR.

Zu Reperatur selber:
Zuerst alles was übersteht wegschneiden
Dann reinigen (Mit Aceton, Kunststoffreiniger etc. ausblasen -> Brille!)
Dann Belag reintropfen -> Belagsstab anzünden und den Kunststoff reintropfen lassen. Gase nicht einatmen wenns leicht geht.
oder:
Mit flachen Lötkolben auftragen
oder:
Mit dicken Belagsreperaturstift und Heißklebepistole reintropfen.
Den überschüssigen Belag mit einer Edelstahlklinge abziehen.

Dann schleifen lassen. Selber machen bringts es echt nicht, wegen ca. 15EUR.

Kantenschliff ist aber an sich saueinfach. Wenn man nur nachschärfen will, nimmt man eine Schlichtfeile und klebt ein Band mit der richtigen Stärke und Abstand zur  Kante um den gewünschten Winkel zu erreichen auf den Belag und zieht 2-3mal drüber. Dann noch mit Schleifstein abziehen wer es richtig oarg haben will, aber das ist dann schon mehr Voodoo. Wichtig ist das leichte Brechen der Kanten im Schaufel- und Endbereich, falls du nicht gerade ein Rennen auf Eispiste machen willst.

Aber noch so einer Reperatur brauchst du auch einen Belagsschliff und den machst du besser nicht selber. Die Kanten könnten möglicherweise tiefe Rillen haben. Mach' dir mit dem Service aus, dass sie die Kanten nicht 100%ig reinschleifen, sonst hast nur noch 2mal Nachschleifen am Ski übrig.

----------


## noox

Alles in Allem ist's g'scheiter von am Profi machen zu lassen, weil die haben die Geräte dafür. Solange man nicht mehrere Ski regelmäßig wartet... 

An sowas wie "... die Kanten nicht 100%ig reinschleifen ..." hab ich auch schon gedacht. Hab's ihnen allerdings nicht gesagt. Außerdem ist eine der Kante auf einigen cm (unter der Bindungsplatte) ziemlich schräg abgekratzt. 
Mit a bissl schleifen, wird sich da keine passende Kante mehr ausgehen. 

Übermorgen sehe ich dann, was sie gemacht haben...

----------

